# Has Anyone Ever Tried One Of These Grills>



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.rvtoyoutlet.com/p-RV0199.html


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I must say that's pretty cool...The only downside I see is cooking for a small crowd...for 2 adults it would be perfect









Dawn


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I find it difficult to believe that it cooks evenly.

And after listening to half of that nauseating video clip they would have to give me one for free before I would try it. I thought I was listening to an infomercial. It sure seemed like it took a half hour.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Veek said:


> I find it difficult to believe that it cooks evenly.
> 
> And after listening to half of that nauseating video clip they would have to give me one for free before I would try it. I thought I was listening to an infomercial. It sure seemed like it took a half hour.


OK, I agree with Veek... 
Really Countrygirl, how could you post such garbage??









I know that secretly, Veek wants one


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

To small for me
We need a bigger grill for our family

Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

HootBob said:


> To small for me
> We need a bigger grill for our family
> 
> Don


Orion Cooker

This is the way to go. I own this piece. It is the best cooker ( for the price ) I have ever purchased. I have done ribs, chicken, turkey and 15 lbs of boston butt. Nothing comes close for ease of use or speed. The only problem i have is trying to figure out how to take it camping. There is one draw back. It is not made for cooking small. It uses a 15lb bag of match lite charcoal per cook. Trust me the food is








It also cooks very fast. This took some time for me to get adjusted.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Veek said:


> I find it difficult to believe that it cooks evenly.
> 
> And after listening to half of that nauseating video clip they would have to give me one for free before I would try it. I thought I was listening to an infomercial. It sure seemed like it took a half hour.


That video was funny! 30 minutes to "heat up the charcoal" another 10 minutes to warm the plate, and they say "sit back and enjoy your favorite bevearge while you wait..." In that amount of time, it's an hour before you even start cooking!







at that rate, I'd be hammered and just end up eating a peanut butter sandwich!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

No CG, I don't have one but I really enjoyed the promo









Tami



Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I find it difficult to believe that it cooks evenly.
> 
> And after listening to half of that nauseating video clip they would have to give me one for free before I would try it. I thought I was listening to an infomercial. It sure seemed like it took a half hour.


That video was funny! 30 minutes to "heat up the charcoal" another 10 minutes to warm the plate, and they say "sit back and enjoy your favorite bevearge while you wait..." In that amount of time, it's an hour before you even start cooking!







at that rate, I'd be hammered and just end up eating a peanut butter sandwich!!
[/quote]

Orion Cooker

That looks like a skinny turkey frier, steams & smokes very interesting









Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We own one. Only used it once since we got it right before the heat wave. We first saw it at the RV show in Hershey last year. It worked bdeautifully. We didn't get it to use if we were in a hurry. That price is really good.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Countrygirl, we don't own one-however, when we went to Camping World a couple months back, they were having a demo of the Cobb Grill out front. They has 2 grills fired up-uses incredibly little charcoal, and we had a sample of the chiken he pulled right off the grill. It was very moist, and I couldn't believe it was cooked on such a tiny grill. Even though I didn't watch the "info"commercial that you posted, I saw it in real life. Back then the grill was $100.00 and I said NO WAY...But that is a great price, and if you are cooking for a small amount of folks, it should work great. Good luck, and let us know if you buy it-how it does for you.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

We have owned one for 3 years now, It is great and easy to use. Cleanup can be a problem but it you spary it down with Olive Oil it cleans easily. A bag of charcol last for forever and I have a "Big Green Egg" and it cooks just like it. Food stays moist and does not burn the outside of food like gas grilles. Large family would have a problem with it but for up to four people it works well.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Last Monday....I was on a short road trip to St. Augustine...and stopped by Campers World and picked up a brand new Cobb grill for 27.00 at their sidewalk sale. I will let you know how I like it.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Last Monday....I was on a short road trip to St. Augustine...and stopped by Campers World and picked up a brand new Cobb grill for 27.00 at their sidewalk sale. I will let you know how I like it.


Side walk sale







How did i miss that? any thing else good?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

He asked if I was tired of the mess that goes with bbqing. Uh... no, I'm not.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Last Monday....I was on a short road trip to St. Augustine...and stopped by Campers World and picked up a brand new Cobb grill for 27.00 at their sidewalk sale. I will let you know how I like it.


Side walk sale







How did i miss that? any thing else good?
[/quote]

Yep there was a ton of stuff...and when I was at the RV show on Saturday...Camping World had a booth and gave some great coupons...the lady said the side walk sale was still going strong at that time. You may want to call first. When I was there had tire covers for $5.00 each but I did not have my measurements for the tires...I saw a lot of neat stuff...plus at that time they had pallets wrapped in clear plastic they had not even opened. They also had a lot of solar panels... vent covers and vent fans....tables, chairs...sat tv stuff too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The guy in that video should have his "Man BBQ King" crown removed and melted down for a made into a skirt.....what's a little smoke in the face if in the end you have a KILLER BBQ platter.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> http://www.rvtoyoutlet.com/p-RV0199.html


Had to revisit this. Was at Cabela's in Kerney, NE last Saturday and they had a few Cobb cookers on the clearance table out side for 1/2 price and then another 60% off so got it for $19. Figure for that price it would be worth the price to try. I don't know when I'll be able to use it, we are booked for the next few months, but figured if I can use it to slow cook some meals while we are running around, it would be worth it.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I find it difficult to believe that it cooks evenly.
> 
> And after listening to half of that nauseating video clip they would have to give me one for free before I would try it. I thought I was listening to an infomercial. It sure seemed like it took a half hour.


That video was funny! 30 minutes to "heat up the charcoal" another 10 minutes to warm the plate, and they say "sit back and enjoy your favorite bevearge while you wait..." In that amount of time, it's an hour before you even start cooking!







at that rate, I'd be hammered and just end up eating a peanut butter sandwich!!
[/quote]


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------

